

JSCity: visualizing JavaScript source code as navigable 3D cities - bhjs
https://github.com/aserg-ufmg/JSCity/wiki/JSCITY/?

======
doublerebel
Yes yes yes yes yes. These kinds of implementations mapping code into
intuitive interfaces is where "programming" needs to be headed. Let us take
advantage of our natural reflexes by mapping code to more than just text and
syntax highlighting.

